# Applying for DIA Position



## Russ (Aug 10, 2016)

I did a search and didn't see anything about applying for DIA positions. I'm looking at applying for the HUMINT career field and wanted to see if any of gentlemen had any insight(unclass of course) on the hiring process and what my actual odds of even getting an interview are. Just to give you a little background I spent almost 11 years active duty as SF, I did the ASO thing and have a few combat deployments doing ASO. 

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Il Duce (Aug 10, 2016)

I worked there in uniform for about 18 months but that's been a few years (left in 2010).  If you don't know someone specific your best bet is USAJobs and apply for everything you're even slightly interested in at DIA.  Same as most DA jobs your resume will go into each of those queues, be reviewed, and you'll be invited to interview for the ones you place in the top 5-10 candidates for as reviewed by the hiring board.  Then you interview and see how you do.

The thing is, once you interview you can get on the radar of the hiring board.  Generally those folks work in various offices and know about job openings coming up in the future.  If you're a good candidate you can essentially get your resume 'saved' to put in for those other positions.

When I left it was a fairly long process - but a lot of that had to do with various hiring 'freezes' at various levels.  There are a bunch of open positions - there always are - but there are budgetary constraints that make little logical sense that delay the process.

Another thing to consider is if you know the area you want to work - general career path (OPS, analysis, etc.) - you might consider also applying to other agencies in the general field.  Once you're in the DA system moving over is easier than getting hired off the street.


----------



## Russ (Aug 10, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> I worked there in uniform for about 18 months but that's been a few years (left in 2010).  If you don't know someone specific your best bet is USAJobs and apply for everything you're even slightly interested in at DIA.  Same as most DA jobs your resume will go into each of those queues, be reviewed, and you'll be invited to interview for the ones you place in the top 5-10 candidates for as reviewed by the hiring board.  Then you interview and see how you do.
> 
> The thing is, once you interview you can get on the radar of the hiring board.  Generally those folks work in various offices and know about job openings coming up in the future.  If you're a good candidate you can essentially get your resume 'saved' to put in for those other positions.
> 
> ...



I figured it was one of the "you have to know a guy" type of situations. I've worked with their HUMINT collectors down range and they were good people they always got weird whenever I asked about applying with them. 

If I'm fortunate enough to get through the resume screening I'm confident in my interviewing ability, skill set and overall rapport building skills. Even I didn't get an offer I believe I could make a good impression. 

It would be nice to get on with them, but I'm not exactly holding my breath. Time will tell.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 10, 2016)

DIA positions are everywhere.

USAJOBS.GOV


----------



## Il Duce (Aug 10, 2016)

The 'know a guy' aspect is really just a jump on navigating the hiring process - DIA is big enough it's hard to cut corners for less than an SES.  So, you've still got a solid shot without any direct connections.

It sounds like from your post you're interested in a HUMINT collector position.  From my experience only CIA and DIA (outside the DoD) will take on HUMINT collectors on a 'will train' basis.  DIA, at least several years ago, really like to hire young folks and send them through several years of school - about a 3-5 year pipeline to full collector but they got a lot of exposure to the analytic (main) elements of the organization.  However, back then the FTC graduation rate was not the best and since then everyone is required to go through FTC.  So, they may be more inclined to take on more experienced folks.  The option of starting in another specialty and moving over is always a good way to go though.  Like a lot of difficult schools there are always last minute drops so somebody waiting in the wings to go can do pretty well from DIA and some DoD units.

All the other source collector positions I know who have civilians generally are going to take folks with all, or almost all, of their collector training completed.  Not sure if you went through any levels of ASOT when you were in SF but that might open some doors with those other places.

If you're in the RC, or are still eligible for the RC, you might consider joining one of the RC units that drills with DIA - 3100, 3200, and 3300 SIG.  They're replete with folks double-dipping (both IC civilians/contractors and TPU RC Soldiers).  That's another great way to get a foot in the door. 

Feel free to PM me or @Marauder06 if you'd like to talk more.  Not to share his business too much but @Marauder06 graduated from a very prestigious school run out of the DIA.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 10, 2016)

I  knew this chick who had been going through the process of getting on with DIA (uniform side), I want to say she was an interrogator or some shit. Anyway I remember her being all bitchy about the process taking forever. I don't know if she ever got on or not, but do recall her being a total bitch about all the hoops she was jumping through.

Mod edit


----------



## Brill (Aug 10, 2016)

Russ said:


> I did a search and didn't see anything about applying for DIA positions. I'm looking at applying for the HUMINT career field and wanted to see if any of gentlemen had any insight(unclass of course) on the hiring process and what my actual odds of even getting an interview are. Just to give you a little background I spent almost 11 years active duty as SF, I did the ASO thing and have a few combat deployments doing ASO.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.



Have you already applied?


----------



## Russ (Aug 10, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> The 'know a guy' aspect is really just a jump on navigating the hiring process - DIA is big enough it's hard to cut corners for less than an SES.  So, you've still got a solid shot without any direct connections.
> 
> It sounds like from your post you're interested in a HUMINT collector position.  From my experience only CIA and DIA (outside the DoD) will take on HUMINT collectors on a 'will train' basis.  DIA, at least several years ago, really like to hire young folks and send them through several years of school - about a 3-5 year pipeline to full collector but they got a lot of exposure to the analytic (main) elements of the organization.  However, back then the FTC graduation rate was not the best and since then everyone is required to go through FTC.  So, they may be more inclined to take on more experienced folks.  The option of starting in another specialty and moving over is always a good way to go though.  Like a lot of difficult schools there are always last minute drops so somebody waiting in the wings to go can do pretty well from DIA and some DoD units.
> 
> ...



You're correct, im looking to go the HUMINT Collector route. I did ASOT while on AD. I had the same line of thought that you did as far as getting on and trying to switch career fields down the road so I applied for the OST position as well.


----------



## Russ (Aug 10, 2016)

lindy said:


> Have you already applied?



I did. I applied yesterday.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 10, 2016)

Russ said:


> I did. I applied yesterday.



Have you been through DSDC?


----------



## Russ (Aug 10, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Have you been through DSDC?



I have not. I wasn't aware 18 series regularly attended that course. I've always been under the impression it was for the 35 series folks as those are the only people I've ever seen sent to that course.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 10, 2016)

Not only  35 series. Multi service and you'll get DIA folks in there also that are on track to working with DAT. People outside of the permissive HUMINT side are likely more exceptional to get government jobs doing it, but there's no rule. Your ASO experience is likely considered valuable, especially if you done ASOT3 our the management course I heard they developed.

Good luck with the application. Manage your expectations on the process because it sucks. I tried for plenty of jobs I more than qualified for and then got called up for an interview I'd say I have no right qualifying for.


----------



## Russ (Aug 10, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Not only  35 series. Multi service and you'll get DIA folks in there also that are on track to working with DAT. People outside of the permissive HUMINT side are likely more exceptional to get government jobs doing it, but there's no rule. Your ASO experience is likely considered valuable, especially if you done ASOT3 our the management course I heard they developed.
> 
> Good luck with the application. Manage your expectations on the process because it sucks. I tried for plenty of jobs I more than qualified for and then got called up for an interview I'd say I have no right qualifying for.



I'm definitely doing some expectation management and keeping my hopes of hearing anything very low.


----------



## Brill (Aug 10, 2016)

Russ said:


> I did. I applied yesterday.



I'm sure you'll get a had serious look. To echo @Florida173 , recruiters are looking for FUTURE potential as well as previous work history. Be patient with the process especially this time of year as they're now hiring for FY17 needs/goals.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 10, 2016)

The biggest reason why most people don't get referred on USAJOBS is because of their resume. A resume submitted on USAJOBS should be substantially longer than a private sector resume and not written out in bullet points but rather in paragraphs.


----------



## Brill (Aug 10, 2016)

I applied for a DEA analyst job in Seattle and was contacted for an interview 9 months later. I also applied for other Intel jobs and got solid offers within 120 days. Granted, they both were looking for very specific knowledge, skills, and abilities but the point is the USG hiring process can vary so never give up hope.


----------



## Russ (Aug 10, 2016)

lindy said:


> I'm sure you'll get a had serious look. To echo @Florida173 , recruiters are looking for FUTURE potential as well as previous work history. Be patient with the process especially this time of year as they're now hiring for FY17 needs/goals.



I currently have a job so I don't mind waiting.


----------



## Etype (Aug 20, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> ... since then everyone is required to go through FTC...


DATC or equivalent for DIA.


----------



## Il Duce (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't think that's correct, I think collectors in DH are going through FTC - DATC is reserved for uniform personnel.  However, it's been a couple years since I've been at DIA so if you have more current information go with that.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> The biggest reason why most people don't get referred on USAJOBS is because of their resume. A resume submitted on USAJOBS should be substantially longer than a private sector resume and not written out in bullet points but rather in paragraphs.



Shit...thanks for that info...


I also heard you have to lie...ie in this case...you invented Intel....so dumb....:wall:


----------



## Etype (Aug 20, 2016)

---redacted---


----------



## BravoOne (Nov 1, 2016)

There is an announcement for HUMINT positions currently on the DIA site. The closing date is this Friday (11/4). They will be interviewing in the DC area during the month of December. They are doing some serious recruiting. I am here in the MDW with another agency but a lot of people (below GS-13) are talking about it. I would say that if you are able to attend you would definitely get a good look. Also there is an online career fair (NSVCF) coming up shortly... I would make it my business to get online for that and spend some time in their booth. You will then have the names of the HUMINT/CI recruiters and can submit your resume to them right then and there.


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2017)

Hate to dig up an old thread, but I got an offer from the DIA HUMINT Career Field Hiring Event that took place last month. Hoping there's someone out there that can give me some unclass G-2 on the career field they offered me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 27, 2017)

Russ said:


> Hate to dig up an old thread, but I got an offer from the DIA HUMINT Career Field Hiring Event that took place last month. Hoping there's someone out there that can give me some unclass G-2 on the career field they offered me.



Hell, any old thread that is dug up by the OP to provide a positive update, is an old thread worth digging up!


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Hell, any old thread that is dug up by the OP to provide a positive update, is an old thread worth digging up!



It is indeed good news, but I find myself in the same situation with every job I've ever had while in the Army and that is not really knowing what I'll be doing until I get there lol. Now that I'm a civilian and have slightly more control over my career I want to get as much info as I can before I make decision. I can infer what the position is but any and all info(unclass) would be greatly appreciated. I welcome PMs from anyone if they dont want the info privy to the public.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 27, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Shit...thanks for that info...
> 
> 
> I also heard you have to lie...ie in this case...you invented Intel....so dumb....:wall:



I wouldn't lie. However, if you do something regularly at work, you should answer that you are an expert.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 27, 2017)

PM Inbound


----------

